# pregnant doe mucus discharge



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

Last year I had my first two does kid. One of them, the boer had a mucus discharge from about 2 months on. Of course this scared the wilikers out of me and I thought she was going to abort any minute for the next 3 months. She had a normal delivery, although 5 days late with two doelings. Now I have six pregnant does, 5 are boer and one nubian. 4 of the boer have a mucus discharge! If doesn't smell and boy let me tell you I smell the goo everyday. The mucus goes from white, to yellowish to amber colored. I am not convinced that anything is wrong, but what is up? Have any of you had this happen? I know this is a dairy goat forum and my diary goats don't seem to have the problem, but you are all sososo experienced and I would like your opinions. My avatar photo is the doe with her kids
Thank you,
janice


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

How much goo are we talking about? Some of my does have had more discharge than others. One of my does even had pink, almost bloody, discharge the month before she kidded. I thought for sure she would abort, but instead she delivered healthy triplets on their due date.  So even as a more experienced breeder, I have to say that goats constantly teach me things. 
One time I had a doe with lots and lots of discharge that looked like chocolate pudding, that was indeed a problem. She had lost her kids. That doesn't sound anything like what your girls are doing though.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

It's not a lot...enough to have a 3 inch string a few times. Usually, though just enough to make a thick crust. I peel it off every day that it appears, which is not every single day, but almost. I worry that this goo will be a host for infection. These affected does have healthy appetite, exercise and cud.
Thank you for your feedback,
janice


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I would just leave it alone. I have never heard of any kind of infection from the goop sticking to their bottoms. They pretty much "self-clean"


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, I really have a hard time leaving it there...it looks so icky, but the does really don't like me peeling it off, so I will try to leave it be. Thank you for the advice.
janice


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It doesn't hurt anything to clean it off. Some of mine have a discharge at various times during pregnancy.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

If they are too gooey I will use a baby wipe, but I don't like pulling it right off because it can tear or irritate the skin. That irritation would cause more of a risk to infection that just leaving it alone.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

That is an excellent point:duh I can't believe I didn't think of that!


----------

